# [Serious Question] Learn Me Android, Sensei.



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I know this is seriously far-fetched. But I think I have the drive to do it.
I want to learn to make my own custom roms (end goal), make "mods" for roms, all of that cool stuff.
This isn't something that I can learn in a day/week/month/etc. And I realize that.
I know literally nothing of what is needed.
But when I get obsessed with something (and I ALWAYS have been with technology related things) I want to know EVERYTHING about it.
I'm an android flash-a-holic...and I feel so ignorant not knowing anything about what these little programs are REALLY doing.

Where would be the best place to start?
Learning Java, I would assume?

Ok.
So I understand that Java is a language.
With my (very) minimal knowledge of Spanish...I can order a meal, give orders, express feelings, etc.
If I had this (very) minimal knowledge of Java, what sort of thing could I accomplish?

I don't expect a teacher or anything like that...
But if anyone could perhaps push me in the right direction I would be greatly appreciated.
Tutorials would be wonderful.

Now, another quick question:
How long (say...in hours) of pure study do you think it would take to do something simple like...open a modified android.policy.jar and UNDERSTAND what has been changed to modify power-wake buttons?

What programs will I need?
Specific knowledge?
Programming languages?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry, bump.


----------



## swoggler (Oct 9, 2011)

Java is not a necessity to learn, but it is a lot better to learn with the Java background.
Where you should really be looking is here: http://rootzwiki.com/forum/48-development/
and here: http://rootzwiki.com/forum/231-tutorials/
Also here if you want to jump right in: http://www.thenewboston.com/?p=174
here: http://forums.androidcentral.com/hacking/26946-tut-how-learn-android-development-5-steps.html
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/602-free-online-programmingcs-courses-for-beginners/


----------



## Alemonator (Jul 20, 2011)

This is a great series on how to learn java. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hl-zz...eature=related


----------



## djxsilence (Oct 24, 2011)

So i think its grwat that youre wanting to do this. a good place to start is wmyea with java. So java is an object oriented language. With a basic knowledge of java, you can write some simple class files and be able to maybe make a little program that can do some number sorting and such. i feel though that in order to really be able to understand some of the stuff, itd take a long time of oure stuDy. I took a java class in college last semester with the head of the computer science dept, and i still have a tough time with it. but if ur diligant you can get it.


----------



## wizard0f0s (Aug 17, 2011)

Your first programming language is always the hardest. It takes some time with that first one, but you can do it.


----------

